# sump upgrade!



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

Alright folks I came across a free 30g tank today and decided i wanted to make it into a sump tank. I came up with my own DIY setup, i drew it in paint so plz forgive the artwork. Also I noticed after i finished drawing my skimmer i noticed i did not elevate it. However it would be elevated. Let me know what you think. Constructive criticism needed, if you have a better way of setting it up please post your idea/input.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

My drawing isnt as nice and colorfull as yours but you wont have much room for macro. I make all my sumps the same way and they have all worked fine.










Here is my sump, its a 50 long and its reversed from the drawing.


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

thanks archer... your plan looks like its working excellent for you... look at that thriving macro! what kind of beams are you feeding it? i think i will use your plan it looks like alot less work and it looks to achieve the goals i have. i was kind of weary of throwing the skimmer in the overflow side due to sucking granules of sand/chunks of sand into the pump, have you ever had a problem with that? or do you use a foam cover for the inlet side of the pump?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am just useing a clip on light with one of those spiral flouresents in 6.5 k and I dont change it untill it goes out. I dont have any sand in the overflow section with the skimmer so I dont get any sand in the pump at all. I dont like useing foam because I feel it contributes to trates and algea.


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

ok awesome.. i was thinkin of not putting sand in either... i was gonna do some rubble and the macro and thats it... i ordered up a 6.5k light and fixture clippy deal like you and i found it for a steal on ebay it was like 8 bucks with free shipping. also for you and anyone else who may have read about me getting a 125 gallon my wife backed out of the deal... she no longer wants a seahorse aquarium... however she is letting me upgrade to a 75g which i bought today off of craigslist. I snapped some pictures which i will post up here soon. Then while I am at it I will take a picture of what remains of the 55g. My buddy is babysitting my fish for me in an old 55 of his while i tear it down... heck i dont even know if ill have the time to post anything of it but i will get the 75 gallon up.


----------

